# Dirt 1 Windows 7 problem



## LeonWochnik (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
erstmal vorne weg ja ich weiß das Dirt 1 unter Windows 7 nich laufen soll aber ich habe mich im Internet erkundigt und dort erfahren das bei manchen Usern eine Datei umbenannt weerden muss, bei wieder anderen muss man einfach eine .dll Datei in den system32 ordner kopieren. Das hab ich alles versucht aber ohne erfolg. Wenn ich das Spiel starte dann erscheint nicht einmal das Menü wie in einigen Foren berichtet wird sondern es kommt nach ca. 4sek. die Fehlermeldung: *DiRT Executable funktioniert nicht mehr*.   (Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit)  

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:    dirt.exe
  Anwendungsversion:    1.2.0.0
  Anwendungszeitstempel:    483580d2
  Fehlermodulname:    dirt.exe
  Fehlermodulversion:    1.2.0.0
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:    483580d2
  Ausnahmecode:    c0000005
  Ausnahmeoffset:    004b0d38
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031
  Zusatzinformation 1:    0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 2:    0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
  Zusatzinformation 3:    0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 4:    0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789

Ich hoffe mir kann schnell geholfen werden.

PS.  1)Das Spiel hat mich in Steam 2€ gekostet wenn es keine lösung geben sollte naja schade weil es ein       gutes Spiel ist.
         2)Warum schaffen es Spiele wie Sniper Elite oder CS 1.6 unter Windows 7 zu laufen aber ein DiRT nicht da sollten die Entwickler ma schnell einen Patch bringen der Meinung bin ich


----------



## nikiburstr8x (2. Mai 2010)

Informationen bezüglich deiner Hardware wären hilfreich.

Im offiziellen DIRT-Forum hast du schon geschaut?

http://community.codemasters.com/forum/dirt-technical-852

Nutze die Suchfunktion, gib Windows 7 ein. Eigentlich sollte dieses Problem zu lösen sein.


----------



## LeonWochnik (3. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Antwort mein System:      Grafik: ATI Readon Sapphire 4870
                                                                       Prozessor: AMD Phenom II x4 810 @ overclocked 3,0ghz
der rest kp aber aufjedenfall gut genug^^

Auf die Website werd ich mal gucken


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2010)

Treiber und windows is aber ALLEs aktuell? Kann auch am übertakten liegen, vlt is das nen Tick zu viel für das Spiel.


----------



## LeonWochnik (4. Mai 2010)

Ja is ALLES aktuell^^.   Hab ihn schon wieder zurück getaktet auf Standart 2.6ghz und weniger aber hat nix gebracht. Und auf der Website bin ich leider auch nich fündig geworden


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2010)

Kannst du irgendwie nen Kompatibilitätsmodus für das Spiel einstellen? Rechtsklick auf die exe-datei des Spiels und dann mal nachsehen.

vlt. stört auch lediglich Dein Virenscanner. 

Haste denn mal allgemein geschaut, ob vlt. Probleme mit dirt + win7 bekannt sind?


----------



## fiumpf (4. Mai 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Haste denn mal allgemein geschaut, ob vlt. Probleme mit dirt + win7 bekannt sind?


Es waren auf jeden Fall Probleme bekannt. Auf Steam stand immer "Funktioniert nicht unter Windows 7". Letztes Wochenende wo es im Angebot war dachte ich, scheiß drauf, für zwei Euro kann man es mitnehmen, und: kein Hinweis mehr auf der Steam-Seite. Gekauft, läuft unter Windows 7 Ultimate, ebenfalls die Steam-Version.


----------



## LeonWochnik (8. Mai 2010)

@Herbboy 
ohne Virenscan (Bitdefender 2010) kann ich es starten aber wenn ich ein Rennen fahren möchte stürzt es beim laden ab... :-/
Kompatibilitätsmodus hab ich schon versucht aber war ja zu erwarten das sich nichts tut^^

@fiumpf 
haste irgendwelche einstellungen beim Spiel gemacht?  Wenn ich auf die Steam-seite schaue dann steht da immer noch:  *
Hinweis:* Does not support Windows 7


----------



## fiumpf (8. Mai 2010)

LeonWochnik schrieb:


> @fiumpf
> haste irgendwelche einstellungen beim Spiel gemacht?  Wenn ich auf die Steam-seite schaue dann steht da immer noch:  *
> Hinweis:* Does not support Windows 7


Die Schweine bei Steam, anscheinend haben sie den Hinweis während des Deals entfernt. Jetzt ist er sowohl auf der Webseite als auch per Client wieder da    .

Einstellungen habe ich keine speziellen vorgenommen, halt die Grafik angepasst, die Steuerung, aber nichts wo ich jetzt sagen könnte das es dir weiter hilft. Ich dachte wirklich, dass das Win7-Problem gefixt wurde weil der Hinweis weg war.

Google spuckt aber mehrere Postings in Foren aus wo DiRT ebenfalls unter Win7 (32-/64 bit) läuft. Ich hab die 32 bit-Version, vielleicht liegt es daran.


----------



## tschuldigung (8. Mai 2010)

bei mir hat das  aus dem Codemasters Forum geholfen

Goto C:\Program Files (x86)\Codemasters\DiRT\system\hardware_settings_re strictions.xml

edit the file ( hardware_settings_restrictions.xml) look for :-

workerMap8Core.xml (notice the '8')

and change to workerMap4Core.xml

This forces DiRT to only use 4 cores


----------



## LeonWochnik (9. Mai 2010)

Jetz versteh ich Idiot erst wo man das ändern muss. Ich hab das nähmlich falsch gemacht ich hab die workerMap8core.xml umbenannt in workerMap4core.xml und dadurch hat er dann die alte 4core.xml überschrieben was natürlich kacke ist. Kannste mir vlt deine workerMap4core.xml und workerMap8core.xml als E-Mail schicken???     (    leon_1607@web.de    )

Danke im Vorraus


----------

